# Off-Duty Kansas Officer Killed in Wreck Driving To Work



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thekansascitychannel.com*

An off-duty Olathe, Kan., police officer was killed in a crash Friday morning on Missouri Highway 150 between Holmes Road and Prospect Avenue. 
Police said Kevin Gillespie, 34, of Harrisonville, drove into the median, overcorrected and lost control of his pickup truck, flipping several times. He had been on his way to work as a patrol officer in training, police said. 
Officials said Gillespie was not wearing a seat belt and was thrown from the truck. He was rushed to a hospital but later died from his injuries. 
The crash is under investigation. 
Co-workers said Gillespie had started working for the Olathe Police Department in June. He had nine years experience in law enforcement. He had worked for the Grandview and Harrisonville police departments and for the Cass County Sheriff's Office. 
"He was a very nice caring young man; he was very quiet. He has a wonderful family. This is a loss to all of us," Olathe Police Chief Janet Thiessen said. 
'It's Devastating' 
"I couldn't believe when I heard it this morning. It's just a shock. It's devastating," neighbor Jay Patterson said. "He was a helpful kind of guy. I guess you have to say he was what you would think a policeman would be." 
Olathe police had flags lowered to half-staff and officers wore black mourning bands on their badges, KMBC's Peggy Breit reported. 
Gillespie leaves behind a wife and three children. 
"I hope that Lisa her family know that at least this community is going to do all that they can to help her and her family," friend Rebecca Newman said. 
She lives a few doors down from the Gillespies and said Kevin was a dedicated father. 
"He was always outside playing with his kids and his wife. Every chance they had to be outside, they were always out with their kids," Newman said. 
Memorial Fund 
A memorial fund has been set up for Gillespie's family. Donations can be sent to: 
Estate of Kevin Gillespie Memorial Fund Commerce Bank P.O. Box 408


----------

